# Remembrance Day



## forgetmenot (Nov 11, 2018)

Just want to thanks all those that have served past and present and to remember the ones that gave their lives so we could be free.


----------



## GaryQ (Nov 11, 2018)

*Re: Rememberance Day*

^^^^^  DITTO!  ^^^^^^^

Personally,3 Years ago, as Remembrance Day came and went, I was going to do as we all do and toss my poppy in the trash till next year. Suddenly I realized that I should not remember but rather never forget all those that serve(d) and risk(ed) and those that sacrificed and lost their lives to protect mine and my freedom all year long rather than just a certain time of year. (it's just a personal thing)

I started the following ritual: I wear my poppy until Rememberance day then place it on my door. That way whenever I come home or open the door I am constantly reminded why I have this safe home and privilege all year long, (Some pathetic loser actually stole one off my door at the last place I was living) 

Since this is my first Rememberance Day here I placed my first Poppy on my door today. Then hopefully I will still be around for a while and a new one will be added alongside it each year.


----------

